# DD crossing her fingers - anyone else does this?



## Fluxuspoem

Hi, 

My DD has been doing this for a couple of months now, I thought she woudl grow out of it, but it seems not.

She crosser her index and middle finger ( like when you make a wish type of thing) on both her hands. Occasionly she only does it with one, today I caught her doing it with both.

She usually does it when she watches TV or when she is in the puschair and we go for a stroll, or in the car. So basically when she is looking around etc. 

I know this could be a red flag for autism but she is verbal ( allbeit not talking clearly), pointing at animals etc telling us what they are and how they sound, she walks, has eye contact, smiles, does role play, plays hide and seek etc.

Is this somethign that any of your children do or used to do and grow out of it with no problems? are we the only ones with this trait?

Thanks x


----------



## Babydance

Hey hun, just wanted to say LO has been doing this since i think around 11 months, shes now 29 months and still does it shes a happy healthy toddler with no apparent issues. Funnily enough i remember doing this when i was very young, ive no idea why i did? xxxx


----------



## Babydance

omg just realised its you!!!!! Christina's SO big now!!! Hope youre keeping well! Loved nosying your journal when you were pregnant hehe xxxx


----------



## Fluxuspoem

hey sweetie long time no speak hardly online these days with work and christina keeping me on my toes! how r u? thanks for reassuring response google can drive u nuts with worry!


----------



## oct-bump

My LO did this a lot over the summer. I never thought anything of it. I remember doing it when I was little. My LO stopped doing it or I don't notice it anymore.

I didn't know it was red flag for autism.


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom has done this a couple of times..I'm sure its nothing to worry about. I would guess they do it because its a realtively new skill and it feels different to put pressure on your fingers like that.

There's lots of things that are supposedly signs of autism but you'd need quite a few of them together to start getting concerned I think.


----------



## Mynx

Evie's done this a few times too, I didnt know that it could be a link to autism :shrug: Even knowing that now, I'm not worried as Evie's a happy, bright, chatty, bubbly child so I think it's just a thing she does every now n then :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I didn't know it know it was an autism red flag either :shrug:.. Mind you 99% of things toddlers do seem to be these days.

My DD does it as well.. Personally I don't think it's anything to worry about. Their just exploring the way's their bodies work I guess.


----------



## _Vicky_

Sam does it - he is double joineted though and hehehe I remember you tooo - I dont know why though hmmm were you on bed rest for loasd of your pregnancy? Gosh it all seemmmm soooo long ago! 

Gosh it seems to me EVERYTHING is a red flag for autism! lol


----------



## Fluxuspoem

yep thats me, bed rest for 32 weeks xx


----------



## Babydance

Fluxuspoem said:


> hey sweetie long time no speak hardly online these days with work and christina keeping me on my toes! how r u? thanks for reassuring response google can drive u nuts with worry!

Yeah i wouldnt worry id say its pretty normal, everything new is a worry for us Mums!!! 
Hows Christina doing? Sophs doing good shes so grown up now and far too inteligent for her own good hehe where'd my wee totty baby go? hehe im expecting again now, and due to move house at Christmas?! madness!!!! 

Hope youre all well and taking care of yourself! xxx


----------



## CormacksGirl

Adam does this too! He crosses his middle finger over his index finger and vice versa or also middle and ring fingers get crossed too!!! I'm not worried I'm just guessing he's experimenting!!!!x


----------



## _Vicky_

Fluxuspoem said:


> yep thats me, bed rest for 32 weeks xx

gosh I remember now! Good to 'see' you back x


----------



## Fluxuspoem

thanks everyone so good to know other toddlers do this as well i really appreciate your responses thanks! and lovely to see you old friends its kinda scary that it feels so long ago when its only been a couple of years x x x babydance so good to hear all going well and massive congrts x x x


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Vicki how on earth u remember me hehe good to c u too x


----------

